# Article highlighting cruelty of Kopi Luwak



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else has posted on this, but there is a good article in the Guardian today highlighting the cruelty and Kopi Luwak production. Good that they are raising awareness of this issue.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/nov/19/civet-coffee-abuse-campaigners


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Never seen the appeal of eating bird crap coffee personally.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not bird crap it's civet crap!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

AndyL said:


> It's not bird crap it's civet crap!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Oops







It's still crap.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's still crap!









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

